# Betta bulbs??



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

I bought betta bulbs ... I don't even know how long it's been many years. Everything was fine with my bulbs until about 6-7 months ago I accidentally went a little wild with the siphon during a water change and it sucked the bulb off the plant. Since then the plant hasn't grown at all and a greenish yellow. (My other one is healthy green) it hasn't died though. But I figured I'd buy some new bulbs but I can't find them online anywhere, I've checked petco, petsmart, pet supplies plus, pet valu, Amazon, Walmart, and drs foster and smith. I haven't actully been inside a pet store in a very long time, does anyone know if they have stopped selling these for whatever reason or if they are still sold in stores but not online? Or if they are sold online where I can buy them lol maybe I just wasn't typing in the right words?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I stopped by Petsmart last week. I'm pretty sure I saw bulbs in bag/package. I wasn't really pay attention, so I don't know the actual name. If there is a store near by, you can call a store and ask about a aquarium plant bulbs in a bag?


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

ryry2012 said:


> I stopped by Petsmart last week. I'm pretty sure I saw bulbs in bag/package. I wasn't really pay attention, so I don't know the actual name. If there is a store near by, you can call a store and ask about a aquarium plant bulbs in a bag?


Thanks! There is only one store near by but they are closed today. Other than them I would prefer buying online because in stores I am at risk for buying stupid crap I don't need or impulse buying stock for my tank. The store near me pretty much only sells dog/cat stuff with a very small betta section, that pretty much is just live fish, and food. Maybe those stupidly small tanks, idk. So I'm not sure if they will have the bulbs.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think the set contains Dwarf Water Lily, Onion Plant and something else. You can buy bulb plants online, but already growing ones. 


Oh, wait. I found it online. You can search store availability. You should also call the store to double check to make sure they have it.
Top Fin® Plant Bulbs | fish Live Plants | PetSmart


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

ryry2012 said:


> I think the set contains Dwarf Water Lily, Onion Plant and something else. You can buy bulb plants online, but already growing ones.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait. I found it online. You can search store availability. You should also call the store to double check to make sure they have it.
> Top Fin® Plant Bulbs | fish Live Plants | PetSmart


Oooh that's actually different than the one I was talking about. The one I meant doesn't even have a brand listed on the package, it just says "betta bulbs aponogeton species" that's interesting though I'll look into the care of the one you linked, maybe I'll buy both. I know about being able to buy already growing plants online but I have an adf so I can't introduce chytrid to my tank so petstore live plants are out si I would need to buy from a person that doesn't own frogs and hasn't added any new fish or plants or anything that came from water from a petstore or another person for the past 3 months. Which is hard because people innocently forget things sometimes.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu has dwarf frogs and buys all plants online. If you would like, you can ask Russell the reliable online plants source for frogs.


Good luck with your plant shopping


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I took a picture of the bulbs. There were two kinds. Now you can ask for the specific products if you call stores!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

ryry2012 said:


> I took a picture of the bulbs. There were two kinds. Now you can ask for the specific products if you call stores!


Wow thank you!! I didn't know they had different kinds!


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

If they are aponogetons, most likely crispus or undulatus...those are the more common types. I can't quite make out what kind of aponogeton is in the bulb package....looks like it might be ulvaceus, and if it is just fyi that plant grows HUGE!! Like 3 feet high huge. You are probably looking for crispus or undulatus. I would recommend googling them and see if they look like the plant you have. If it is an aponogeton then with the bulb falling off the plant will probably die(stems sprout straight out of bulb)...lilies and lotus bulbs can detach and the plant will grow just fine.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe you can request them to do a special order for you? You can also try a bigger/different store if you are in the area. Petco must have something similar.


I agree with JD. Although you say you used to have aponogeton, they get really big. That's why I've never dared to get one in my tank. They look nice though.


----------



## antant26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Be careful you get snail free ones! A snail tagged along on a betta bulb into my tank, with some annoying algae. Well, I guess it forgot to say on the package that it included a snail starter kit. :lol:


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

antant26 said:


> Be careful you get snail free ones! A snail tagged along on a betta bulb into my tank, with some annoying algae. Well, I guess it forgot to say on the package that it included a snail starter kit. :lol:


You can always sterilize them before adding in tanks. Bleach solution is water 1 : bleach 19. You can soak the bulbs for two minutes unless they are sprouting. Or you can rinse the bulbs in tap water. 


Algae always find a way to get into tanks...


----------

